# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  New keyboard shortcuts for Windows 8 and Windows RT

## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*मित्रों , windows 8 के  युजरो के लिए प्रस्तुत है  आसानी से प्रयोग किया जा सकने वाले  नवीन नवीन कुंजी पटल निर्देशित  अल्प मार्ग अर्थात key board shortcuts :) :) :)  !*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*Windows logo key* +start typing    ==    Search your PC*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*Ctrl+plus (+) or Ctrl+minus (-)  =  Zoom in or out of a large number of items, like apps pinned to the Start screen


अर्थात स्टार्ट स्क्रीन फ्रंट में रहने पर  कंट्रोल के साथ (+)प्लस बटन अथवा माईनस बटन (-) दबाएंगे तो व्यू कुछ यूँ होगा ! 
*

----------


## Saroz

Excuse me boss...!!!!
मुझे लगता है कि आप Win8 use कर रहे है.... तो कृपया ये बताइयेगा कि इसका कौन सा वर्शन बेस्ट रहेगा.... (Config. HDD-500GB, RAM-4GB, i5)

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> Excuse me boss...!!!!
> मुझे लगता है कि आप Win8 use कर रहे है.... तो कृपया ये बताइयेगा कि इसका कौन सा वर्शन बेस्ट रहेगा.... (Config. HDD-500GB, RAM-4GB, i5)


http://www.pcworld.com/article/25399...u_choose_.html

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

फिलहाल तो खरीदा है प्रो वर्सन ...............सस्ते में मिल रहा था :)

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*Ctrl+scroll wheel=  
**Zoom in or out of a large number of items, like apps pinned to the Start screen


इसका कार्य भी उपर वाले शोर्ट - की ही तरह है ! 
*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Windows logo key* +C



Open the charms

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

पोस्टिंग स्लो हो गयी :(:(

----------


## PARIYAR

जानकारी को आगे बदाये नियामक महोदय

----------


## robin hood

आने दो जी,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

windows logo key + f  = किसी भी एप्लिकेशन फाईल अथवा सेटिंग   को खोजने के लिए

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

windows logo key + H = शेयरिंग देखने के लिए

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

windows logo key + I =कंट्रोल पैनल सीधे खोलने के लिए

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

windows logo key + J = Switch the main app and snapped app like  snap shot below
for more information go here 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-in/libr.../hh465371.aspx

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/w...ap-apps#1TC=t1

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

windows logo key + k = पी सी के साथ अटैच  किये अलग डिवाईस की लिस्ट

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

पूरी लिस्टिंग  ये रही !

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाह कमाल का सूत्र है................ पर पहले कोई विंडोज 8 का छोटा सा आकार वाला लिंक भी तो दे................

----------


## Shree Ji

> वाह कमाल का सूत्र है................ पर पहले कोई विंडोज 8 का छोटा सा आकार वाला लिंक भी तो दे................


वाह क्या शानदार अंदाज हैं

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> वाह कमाल का सूत्र है................ पर पहले कोई विंडोज 8 का छोटा सा आकार वाला लिंक भी तो दे................


मतबल कम जी बी में विंडो एट चाहिए ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

हाँ सरकार................ छोटे पैक में बड़ा धमाका चाहिए।

----------


## Rajeev

विंडोज एक्सपी में न्यू फोल्डर बनाने के लिए। कौन-सा शॉर्टकट है।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> विंडोज एक्सपी में न्यू फोल्डर बनाने के लिए। कौन-सा शॉर्टकट है।


एक्सपी के लिए -Alt key + F, फिर alt दबाए हुए  W + F. 
विंडो 7,8 के लिए - Ctrl + Shift + N

----------


## satya_anveshi

ठाकुर साजिद अली खान साहब, कम साइज में कहीं विंडोज 8 मिल रही हो तो कृपया लिंक दें।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> ठाकुर साजिद अली खान साहब, कम साइज में कहीं विंडोज 8 मिल रही हो तो कृपया लिंक दें।


अभी  तो है नही ! v-lite से बनानी पड़ेगी :) !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अभी  तो है नही ! v-lite से बनानी पड़ेगी :) !


धन्यवाद विचित्र भाई।
यह कैसे बनाई जाती है? यदि संभव हो तो कृपया सूत्र बनाकर जानकारी दें। पहले से ही कोई सूत्र बना हो तो कृपया लिंक दें................

----------


## Rajeev

> धन्यवाद विचित्र भाई।
> यह कैसे बनाई जाती है? यदि संभव हो तो कृपया सूत्र बनाकर जानकारी दें। पहले से ही कोई सूत्र बना हो तो कृपया लिंक दें................


हमें भी जानकारी चाहिए। हमने तो पहली बार इस बला का नाम सुना है।

----------


## Rajeev

> एक्सपी के लिए -Alt key + F, फिर alt दबाए हुए  W + F. 
> विंडो 7,8 के लिए - Ctrl + Shift + N


आपका हार्दिक साभार।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> धन्यवाद विचित्र भाई।
> यह कैसे बनाई जाती है? यदि संभव हो तो कृपया सूत्र बनाकर जानकारी दें। पहले से ही कोई सूत्र बना हो तो कृपया लिंक दें................





> हमें भी जानकारी चाहिए। हमने तो पहली बार इस बला का नाम सुना है।


ये एक ऐसा सरदर्द है सनम के बस इतना समझ लीजिए , के आग का दरिया है और तैर कर जाना है !!
आप लोगों ने 200-250 mb के xp ,700-800 mb के windows7 की डिस्क अवश्य देखी होगी ! ये p3 ,p4  या, outdated computers या ,जिनके  कंप्यूटर की configretion कमजोर होती है  में इंस्टाल किये जाते हैं यानी के बेन जी के शब्दों में "छोटे पैक में बड़ा धमाका "  :) कभी कभी हार्ड डिस्क स्पेस बचाने हेतु भी कुछ लोग इसे इंस्टाल  कराते हैं ! ऐसे os बनाने के लिए ही v-lite  का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है ! इस सॉफ्टवेयर की मदद से न सिर्फ आप विंडो को फुल्ली कस्टमाईज़ और size में छोटा कर सकते है वरन  उसकी फीचर्स ,एक्टिवेशन  सिस्टम को भी डिसेबल कर सकते हैं !

----------


## ramsingh111

बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी दी हे  नियामक महोदय 

में अभी विन्डो 8 ही यूज़ कर रहा था 
पर आज ही मेने फिर से विन्डो 7 इंस्टोल की हे

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद विचित्र भाई................
इसका मतलब है कि फिर मुझे जो चीज मिलेगी वह ऑरिजनल चीज से कमतर होगी????

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी दी हे  नियामक महोदय 
> 
> में अभी विन्डो 8 ही यूज़ कर रहा था 
> पर आज ही मेने फिर से विन्डो 7 इंस्टोल की हे


क्यूँ भई ? विंडो 8 में समस्या हो रही थी क्या ?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> धन्यवाद विचित्र भाई................
> इसका मतलब है कि फिर मुझे जो चीज मिलेगी वह ऑरिजनल चीज से कमतर होगी????


जो हाँ , ओरिजिनल फाईल से जितनी छोटी होगी उतनी कमतर होगी बट बैलेंस्ड करनी होगी !

----------


## satya_anveshi

तो रहने दो भाई................
मैं खर्चा ही कर दूँगा फिर तो................ :p

----------


## ramsingh111

> क्यूँ भई ? विंडो 8 में समस्या हो रही थी क्या ?


जी हाँ जी मित्रवर बहुत ज्यादा समस्या आ रही थी

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> तो रहने दो भाई................
> मैं खर्चा ही कर दूँगा फिर तो................ :p


खरीदने की बात कर रहे हो ? that's a good idea O_o




> जी हाँ जी मित्रवर बहुत ज्यादा समस्या आ रही थी


कौन सा डाला था और क्या समस्या हो रही थी ! 
कृपया विस्तार से बताएं !

----------


## ramsingh111

कौन सा डाला था और क्या समस्या हो रही थी ! 
कृपया विस्तार से बताएं ![/QUOTE]

बहुत से एरर थे ट्रायल वेर्जन था

----------


## satya_anveshi

> खरीदने की बात कर रहे हो ? that's a good idea O_o


हाँ भाई, बिल्कुल यही कह रहा हूँ.
वैसे कितने की पड़ेगी?????? :p

----------


## RAM2205

*ऐसी जानकारियां है जो मुझे पहले मालूम नहीं था। धन्यवाद*

----------

